# Plastic Cable Guide Broke - Where to get a replacement?



## Campbelllevy (Apr 24, 2008)

Pretty lame, my bars turned awkwardly and one of the cable guides broke on my 555. Where can I source a new one? It's an easy fix it looks like - simple screw, but I can't seem to find a replacement. I'm based in the mountains in Colorado, and no shops rep Look.

Any advise appreciated.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

If you cant chase one of these down ping me mid week. I'll be outa the studio til then but we have a few on hand & you can send me a SASE and I'll send you one. Our address: 1190 Dell Ave Suite A Campbell CA 95008

Chas sent me a few in a hurry when we broke one so I'll pay the favor forward. 

Cheers,


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

Have you had any luck finding a source for the cable guides yet? I bent one of mine and have it on my "to do list", your posting reminded me.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

http://www.loosescrews.com/index.cgi


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thank you.


----------

